# Watch design contest



## sapcmc

Greetings,

I have been around for not that long but feel at home here as I also have passion for watches the same way people around.

I was thinking for quite some time to create a watch brand, which will not be a mushroom brand be assure of it, and in last week I had a push for it after some discussions around here.

So here is what I propose you:
Post your designs on this thread -you have until the 2nd of June 2008 (23h59:59 GMT) to post them here
On the 3rd of June there will be a new thread poll created where all users can vote for their favorite watch
On the 6th of July most voted watch will be picked (total minimum number of votes has to be at least 100 for all models presented)
Winner of best design will have his design commissioned under my brand and as a reward he will have watch model created with his name or a name designated by him as well as receiving first piece made
Around end of November watches should be available for sale in time for Christmas shopping 
All people from forum will have a 20% discount on watch price in case they buy one
And now for the rules of the game:
Watch design should be unique (no copies or homages allowed)
Watch will always be mechanical (no quartz models)
Watch can either be a chrono or a simpler watch
Case can either be steel or titanium
Water Resistance up to 30ATM
Sapphire Glass
Movement to be used will be made in China (but no tourbillon movement due to cost reasons)
Watch will be assembled in China
Waiting to see all your drawings posted and may the best design win.

Just to clarify questions of some members, yes, you can and is appreciated if you post more than one design.


----------



## MMT

My ideas for the General specifications for the round watch are:
Dial: approx. 40mm
Case: Stainless Steel, Classic round case design.
Bracelet / Strap: Leather Strap
Movement: Basic 3 hand movement with date, either automatic or hand winding.
Hands: Classic Baton with red or black colored tip (depending on color of dial)
Glass: Sapphire.
Crown: Screw on crown or non screw on crown, depending on water resistance.
Water Resistance: approx. 50m

Submitted by MMT.

For more designs, please contact my attorney. :-d


----------



## sapcmc

Thank you for submition and keep them coming :-! . In case you want you can submit more designs here.


----------



## Ernie Romers

Welcome Carlos, you've come to the right place!

It's one of Watchuseek's goals to help watchmakers like you to receive substantial feedback and expert advice on watch designs from our members and our crew.

Good luck and we look forward to see some great designs in here!


----------



## sapcmc

Thanks Ernie,

Have to say I am glad to be here and I am sure with the help of you all we will be able to see nice designs around here.

Keep posting your submissions :-! .


----------



## watch88

Watchuseek Admin said:


> Welcome Carlos, you've come to the right place!
> 
> It's one of Watchuseek's goals to help watchmakers like you to receive substantial feedback and expert advice on watch designs from our members and our crew.
> 
> Good luck and we look forward to see some great designs in here!


Hi Ernie, I think you have made the right decision! Rest assured that this can't be a counterfeit watch design contest as you can see. Simply can't be!

Good job! :-!


----------



## 700

not my very best,:-d but keeping the contest alive! 
nice ideea at all!


----------



## sapcmc

Keep them posting :-!


----------



## bfgreen

Ok, I'll kick in some of the designs that have been floating around in my head for some time now.

Below are my versions of the perfect pilot/military watch based on simplicity of design, clarity, and function. All black date wheels with day and date, but they do not distract from the dial markings.

The idea would be that the watches could have a nice leather strap or a steel bracelet that would be interchangeable. Titanium would be nice too to keep the weight down. Good quality lume would also be an essential.

I'd hoped to have the ability to kick of my own manufacturing line one day but just don't seem to have the funds or time to get it going, so the next best thing would be a collaboration to see my watch go into production! I have some other designs in my head too - I'll try to draw them up before the deadline. Hope you guys like these, you have to vote to see them in production.

Edit: Will post these all separately to help voting:
*
BFG Pilot Professional Day/Date*


----------



## sapcmc

Keep up the good work and yes in case this venture is successful all designers that have participated in contest will be contacted for future assignments where they will be rewarded according to their work :-! .
This are the base pillars for future partnerships.


----------



## bfgreen

*BFG Pilot Professional GMT Day/Date*

* BFG Pilot Professional GMT Day/Date









*


----------



## bfgreen

*BFG Chronograph Professional Day/Date*

*BFG Chronograph Professional Day/Date









*


----------



## bfgreen

*BFG Chronograph Professional GMT Day/Date*

*BFG Chronograph Professional GMT Day/Date









*


----------



## Graeme

I'll submit this,

It uses tritium tubes for lumenation :-d and the dial has the impression of depth, so it makes the illusion that the hour markers float.


----------



## sapcmc

nice design, keep them posting


----------



## Graeme

Here is a flieger styled chrono,


----------



## Graeme

And something a bit more formal,


----------



## sapcmc

I have to say I am quite impressed with quality of models posted around and I am sure many more will come.
I am starting to calculate for each one of presented models their estimated build costs so that during voting I will be able to provide a sales price for each one of proposals around.This way users will be able to vote with as much information as they can. This way they will on favorite design knowing already what sales price will be for winning project.
Keep up the good work .


----------



## Graeme

I thought I'd throw in another diver, this has a 24 hr subdial.


----------



## xno

Here's one I've been working on.










As you can see, this is a PVD diver tool watch with a rotating inner bezel, but this design can be dressed up or dressed down depending on where you want to go with it. The dial as you can see is two layered with the orange luminescent material beneath. Think updated Panerai Style and the way they do dials. I envision making a chrono version, stainless steel version, a time only version and a gold version, along with many different color combinations. It's a big/bold design that will definitely make a statement on the wearer's wrist. I was contemplating building in a date magnifyer for the sapphire crystal also, but haven't gotten around to it.

Thanks for looking,
John


----------



## Malyel

Here is The Briny Deep Diver. :-!


----------



## Malyel

Here is the 1000m version of the Briny Deep. :-!


----------



## Guest

I kinda like it :-!


----------



## RJRJRJ

xno said:


> Here's one I've been working on.
> 
> As you can see, this is a PVD diver tool watch with a rotating inner bezel, but this design can be dressed up or dressed down depending on where you want to go with it. The dial as you can see is two layered with the orange luminescent material beneath. Think updated Panerai Style and the way they do dials. I envision making a chrono version, stainless steel version, a time only version and a gold version, along with many different color combinations. It's a big/bold design that will definitely make a statement on the wearer's wrist. I was contemplating building in a date magnifyer for the sapphire crystal also, but haven't gotten around to it.
> 
> Thanks for looking,
> John


Damn thats amazing looking. I would buy that in a second (if the price was right, of course).

BTW, am I the only one here that would be willing to shell out a little more $$ for a swiss movement like a 2824 or something?


----------



## sapcmc

RJRJRJ said:


> BTW, am I the only one here that would be willing to shell out a little more $$ for a swiss movement like a 2824 or something?


I understand your point and agree that people may be reluctant to buy a Chinese watch.

No question that Swiss movements are in most cases high quality ones but Chinese movements are getting better and better day by day. Seagull, Shanghai and other watch brands are getting more and more recognized for their quality.

Movement to be used in winning design will be a high quality one and all watches produced will have a one year warranty.

Rules of the game are quite clear from the beginning so let's focus for now on posting watch designs.


----------



## TagMe

These BFG watches are nice and clean...too bad the logo, which is soooo important to any product/branding. Your font, Copperplate (or VERY close) and those wing things together say are so Breitling that it does not come off as original.


----------



## sapcmc

TagMe said:


> These BFG watches are nice and clean...too bad the logo, which is soooo important to any product/branding. Your font, Copperplate (or VERY close) and those wing things together say are so Breitling that it does not come off as original.


Just as clarification, as this is a watch competition winning design will have as logo my watch brand so let's focus more in watch designs.


----------



## sapcmc

As number of diver watches in competition is quite large I accepted to change rules of game a bit.
Therefore winning design will have a water resistance up to 30 ATM.
So if for instance a design is proposed with a 1000 meter watch resistance, its specs will of 30 ATM.


----------



## mthwatch

sapcmc said:


> As number of diver watches in competition is quite large I accepted to change rules of game a bit.
> Therefore winning design will have a water resistance up to 30 ATM.
> So if for instance a design is proposed with a 1000 meter watch resistance, its specs will of 30 ATM.


This is a dive style / sport watch.


----------



## noah

*Re: Watch design contest new idea*

Just playing with the power point,

Thinking back to the old Radium Divers Maybe a Watch to let users know the watch might have been used in a Radioactive environment...


----------



## Graeme

This is another Diver, this one has a power reserve display, and a carbon fibre inner dial, and plenty of lume.


----------



## michael h

I've revised a previous design a bit and added a steel bracelet. Let me know what you think.


----------



## noah

*wow first one so very nice, I never heard back from you, was wondering if you ever have these made into real watches..*
*thanks*
*noah*


----------



## mcop10

I dont have much design experience so I wont even try competing with some of these fantastic designs. Something based off of this would be awesome though. 42mm diamater and 12-14mm thich would be awesome


----------



## sapcmc

mcop10 said:


> I dont have much design experience so I wont even try competing with some of these fantastic designs. Something based off of this would be awesome though. 42mm diamater and 12-14mm thich would be awesome


Hi thanks for posting but according to rules:



> Watch design should be unique (no copies or homages allowed)


therefore request can not be taken into account.


----------



## noah

*Here's one I made and the designs... no day/date*

*Date only*

*Day/date*


----------



## bfgreen

Ouch! Well it's no surprise that I am not a corporate branding or logo design expert, so I did something quick. Were I going into production for myself, I would of course devote the necessary time to a more appropriate logo design and overall brand strategy. Regardless, whomever wins the competition here will end up using the owner's logo.


TagMe said:


> These BFG watches are nice and clean...too bad the logo, which is soooo important to any product/branding. Your font, Copperplate (or VERY close) and those wing things together say are so Breitling that it does not come off as original.


----------



## noah

And here's the watch


----------



## noah

I don't like Pepsi but this one is nice...


----------



## bfgreen

I've already posted my designs for pilot style watches, but had not had time to put pen to paper and collect my thoughts on the perfect dive watch.

I am a HUGE fan of the old 1970s dive watches and the sleek elegant dial designs of that period. I'm also a fan of the internal rotating bezel as compared to the external bezel ring (just my personal preference).

So I have created two dive watch designs that match the overall style of my pilot watches but which are based on my ideal layout, design, features, and style of a dive watch. I hope you like them, it would be great to see one of these into production!


----------



## bfgreen

... and here is the second style with a slight variation on the dial design, markers etc. It's hard for me to choose between the two so I am posting both to let other have the chance to vote their preference.


----------



## sapcmc

Just to let you guys know I have calculated production costs for most watches around, so when voting starts I will be able to provide already an expected sales price for each model.
Keep up the good work, have seen plenty of nice designs around.


----------



## richheddy

Graeme said:


> Here is a flieger styled chrono,


----------



## notaregift

excellent watch designs! it sure will be hard to vote for the best one here!;-)


----------



## noah

Many great designs here...
thanks


----------



## Gothic_angelique




----------



## Gothic_angelique




----------



## Gothic_angelique




----------



## Gothic_angelique




----------



## mossman74

Here is my design, it is inspired by the classic DC-3 airliner of the forties and fifties. The case is 45mm across excluding the crown. This is a destro configuration so that the running seconds of the ETA 6497 are on a spinning wheel below an aperture in the dial. The dial is inspired by a mechanical altimeter. The stick markers and the numerals are applied, and the marker at the three o'clock position is flat red, also serving as the seconds indicator. The crown would be the same shape shown here, but would have ridges in it like the IWC big pilot crown.














































Thanks for looking,
Matt


----------



## sapcmc

Thanks for posting design competition is now officially closed. 
There is a separate thread for voting.


----------



## Guest

Contest deadline completed. This thread is closed therefore.


----------

